# Why Are Weddings Usually So Bride-Centric?



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 16, 2017)

My brother will be getting married in next September, so I naturally am all-too-aware of the fact that I am not currently married and am now hoping that I will eventually be married, as well. However, my parents have told me that the bride is usually the focus of a wedding, and, thus has great control over its various aspects, including its location, the food served at it, music played at it, and so forth, which I obviously do not like.

I have no trouble admitting that I like to be the center of attention, and one of the main reasons (but certainly not the only reason) for which I wish to be married is so that I can have an entire day dedicated to me, where I can be the center of attention and control everything. A wedding is a major event, and I would like mine to be held at the church that I have been attending for my entire life, and I also have a good idea of what food I would like to be served at it and what music I would like to be played at it, so I hope that my spouse will agree with me, or at least be willing to compromise. Also, I plan for my own entrance to be as grand and spectacular as my bride's entrance, and we should ideally enter simultaneously, to show that we are equals.

I believe that it is competently unfair and sexist that the bride should have complete control over her wedding; if women wish to be regarded as equals to men, both the groom and the bride should have equal control over their wedding.

What does everyone else say about this? Why do weddings usually focus on the bride more than the groom, and how will other perceive me if I attempt to be the center of attention at my own wedding?


----------



## Djomla (Nov 16, 2017)

Because real men don't care about that shit.

Reactions: Dislike 3


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 16, 2017)

Djomla said:


> Because real men don't care about that shit.



I am a real man, and I do care about it, so your assertion is incorrect.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Nov 16, 2017)

You can’t blame the women for that, tbh the poster above hit the nail on the head. Most men don’t care about wedding details, for women it’s the day they’ve dreamed about since they were little girls, something they’ve planned in their heads right down to the very detail. You’re also missing the fact that most women would love to have their fiancée involved in wedding details. I’ve had friends who have gotten married and they usually ended up making most of the choices because the groom didn’t care but that doesn’t mean they didn’t want their grooms input on things.

It can be about both the groom and woman (because sorry but it’s never not going to be about the bride) but most men don’t care enough.


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 17, 2017)

I don't give a shit about my wedding and I plan on letting my mom and future wife handle all the details.

I expect them to leave me out of all the planning, I have no intention of getting involved with something so fucking boring.


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 17, 2017)

The wedding is bride-centric because the bride's family traditionally pays for it.


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Nov 17, 2017)

Kitsune said:


> The wedding is bride-centric because the bride's family traditionally pays for it.


Hmm that’s not true, at least not in a lot of middle eastern cultures like mine the grooms family would pay for it but more emphasis is still put on the bride

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NO (Nov 17, 2017)

Kitsune said:


> The wedding is bride-centric because the bride's family traditionally pays for it.


What an American thing to say.


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 17, 2017)

Khaleesi said:


> Hmm that’s not true, at least not in a lot of middle eastern cultures like mine the grooms family would pay for it but more emphasis is still put on the bride



 Nice.


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Nov 17, 2017)

Kitsune said:


> Nice.


Someone once told my dad that he’s got nothing to worry about because he has all girls  

Although the trend is changing slowly, the brides side of the family are starting to help out more. But I feel bad for Kurdish guys because they not only have to pay for the wedding but their side pays for all the gold the bride requests too lmao

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 17, 2017)

jayjay³² said:


> What an American thing to say.



To elaborate a bit on my personal thoughts on weddings, I feel the American wedding industry is kind of obscene. Young couples without much money will spend tens of thousands on an average wedding (or the bride's parents will). A fancy wedding will run you $30,000 or more. That money could be better spent on starting their lives together. 

Then again, I'm not one for tradition. If the memory is cherished by the couple then it has value. I just prefer low-key weddings with a more personal touch.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 17, 2017)

Kitsune said:


> A fancy wedding will run you $30,000 or more.


Yikes this is scary af. Maybe I should take complete control over my wedding and make all the decisions.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Shrike (Nov 17, 2017)

DDJ, there are things in life which are just instinctive, natural. Don't rationalize everything, like I told you before.

Objectively looking at it by today's standards: it's sexist, blah blah, whatever. Those tags are only needed for people who cannot recognize right from wrong.

When you truly get to know women, and especially the one you want to marry - you'll see that you want to do everything just so that she can enjoy that event. You won't care about yourself.

And besides... being the center of attention at a wedding is what you dream of? Jesus, man... What would you even be doing? The bride is the one who is shining; she is never more beautiful than on that day.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Mider T (Nov 17, 2017)

Djomla said:


> Because real men don't care about that shit.


Nailed it.  Brides are usually the ones who are really anal about it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 17, 2017)

Kitsune said:


> The wedding is bride-centric because the bride's family traditionally pays for it.



Wish someone told me this years ago wouldn't have needed to runaway groom it. 


I would want to have some input on wedding details and it be a shared process, but don't  need much attention cos in general I'm the type that puts my girl on a bit of a pedestal so her being the main focus is good with me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## John Wick (Nov 17, 2017)

Khaleesi said:


> Someone once told my dad that he’s got nothing to worry about because he has all girls
> 
> Although the trend is changing slowly, the brides side of the family are starting to help out more. But I feel bad for Kurdish guys because they not only have to pay for the wedding but their side pays for all the gold the bride requests too lmao


yeah weddings is how my family accumulated their collection of gold lmao, my mum's never had to buy jewelry since she's got like 10 generations of gold to pick through. 

I keep messing with her saying when It comes to me I'm going to melt it down sell it and buy mcu film memorabilia since that'd be something future generations would appreciate.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Xel (Nov 17, 2017)

I dunno, it depends. When my cousin got married she and her now-husband did all the planning and shopping together


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 17, 2017)

A said:


> Yikes this is scary af. Maybe I should take complete control over my wedding and make all the decisions.



Then you’d better marry a guy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 17, 2017)

Kitsune said:


> Then you’d better marry a guy.


I got the perfect guy in mind, make sure you attend my wedding.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Virus (Nov 17, 2017)

Because women are precious and delicate!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dayscanor (Nov 17, 2017)

Because in the not so distant past, women had no rights, not even the right to choose a husband.
So the wedding was supposed to be the  happiest day in a woman's life, as some form of compensation for the horrible stuff that is to come. 

And of course that means she gets to hog all the spotlight. Kappa

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 17, 2017)

Dayscanor said:


> Because in the not so distant past, women had no rights


Back in the glory days


----------



## Dayscanor (Nov 17, 2017)

A said:


> Back in the glory days

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cheeky (Nov 18, 2017)

I knew who the OP would be before clicking on this from the front page.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 18, 2017)

Cheeky said:


> I knew who the OP would be before clicking on this from the front page.



Really? Do I have that distinct of a posting style?


----------



## Mider T (Nov 18, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Really? Do I have that distinct of a posting style?


----------



## Dayscanor (Nov 26, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> That is no longer the case, at least not in most cultures, so why have weddings not changed, as well?


Why change something if it works? Just to suit your personal needs?
Most men don't care about that stuff.

I think it works out for everyone. 

Also you deeply understimate how long it takes to change people's views...Or just how women for example are pretty much fed all that bullshit about weddings from a very young age, so much so that they have been planning for their hypothetical wedding ever since they were kids. 
And this is very true for the West.Not so much  in more Eastern cultures.


----------



## Smoke (Nov 26, 2017)

My first wedding was very low key. 

We held it in the back yard of this dude that had died, but nobody had bought the house yet. As for food, we told the neighborhood that it was a block party and for everyone to bring lots of food. We had tons of fun breaking pinatas, and dunking the bride into the dude's pool that never got moved.

It was pretty sweet. 

I guess my point, is that you don't need a big, fancy thing, to be happy. As long as you're with someone with whom you wish to share your life.

We divorced a few months later because she was a materialistic bitch, but that's not the point.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Nov 26, 2017)

Smoke said:


> We divorced a few months later because she was a materialistic bitch, but that's not the point.



Jesus Christ, that story took a turn early. 
Sorry to hear that tho.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## John Wick (Nov 26, 2017)

Well I almost got married. 

My only contributions to the wedding were dipping my hands into my pocket which was akin to getting blood ou of a stop since as much as I love bragging I hate spending money on shit that will never reap me any returns

Oh and I said I wanted an elephant



and my choice of wedding car would be a laferrari, which I was going to roll up to the venue in



Oh and I wanted to get super fucking high so the venue would give me a private smoking area which bascially would have been for me my brother and my mates to do drugs without being observed, and I wanted several vintage bottles of macallan to drink ideally something 29 years old since that's how old I would have been at least 6 bottles.

other than that I'm a man of simple tastes. 

would have had a handmade tailored suit probably bought anothr fancy watch for the collection


----------



## Dayscanor (Nov 26, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> *I am not a woman*, and I know that I will not be married in the near future, but I have been giving much thought to how I wish for my wedding to be, including the location, food, and music, as well as how the participants enter and the vows themselves.



Yeah I know. 
I've known you long enough to know that. 
You're more of an exception to the rule, but believe me if anything guys care more about their bachelor party than the wedding ceremony itself.

But I wish you good luck, since most girls have a pretty distinct idea of what their wedding will be like.Tough it could be nice to have the groom's input for once, before the bride turns into bridezilla that is. 

And the simpler the better imo.You definitely don't need a fancy wedding to be happy.


----------



## Smoke (Nov 26, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am very sorry to hear that; I hope that the divorce was not too emotionally traumatic or drawn out; I hope that it ended swiftly and easily, and that you have recovered from it. My parents waited many years to be married, and that clearly was a wise decision, since they are still married, 31 years later, so I shall do the same, and not be married until I am absolutely certain that I have found a partner who is an ideal match for me.



Thank you for the condolences. 

The entire process wasn't painful. We both wanted it, and it went as smoothly as any divorce can. We found out more about each other, after the marriage, than before. And found ourselves incompatible. I guess that's what you get when you marry someone after only having known them 3 weeks, and her telling you she wouldn't put out, until you both said "I do."


I wish you luck in your endeavor of not only finding a good woman, but also on properly enjoying the first day of the rest of your lives together. (aka your wedding)

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mider T (Nov 26, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> for that restaurant to be involved in my wedding in some way, since I have worked there for so long (since 2008);


Wait you have worked there almost 10 years and are just a dishwasher?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 27, 2017)

Don't be a dick.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Island (Nov 27, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I believe that it is competently unfair and sexist that the bride should have complete control over her wedding; if women wish to be regarded as equals to men, both the groom and the bride should have equal control over their wedding.


Then marry a woman who also believes this. You're not marrying every bridge in the world; you're marrying one particular bride. Ideally, that bride shares your beliefs and values. If not, you might have chosen the wrong bride.

If you consider yourself to be a progressive person, then go marry somebody who is also progressive, but if you're a traditional kind of guy, you might want a traditional girl.

The broad answer is that it's tradition, but if you want a specific answer, it depends on the woman.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 27, 2017)

Dayscanor said:


> You're more of an exception to the rule, *but believe me if anything guys care more about their bachelor party than the wedding ceremony itself.*
> 
> But I wish you good luck, since most girls have a pretty distinct idea of what their wedding will be like.Tough it could be nice to have the groom's input for once, before the bride turns into bridezilla that is.
> 
> And the simpler the better imo.You definitely don't need a fancy wedding to be happy.



I do not care at all about having a bachelor party; if I do not have one, it will be no major loss for me, and I will not feel any sense of regret for not having one.

I have a very clear idea of how I wish for my wedding to be, but I only hope that no one accuses me of being a "groomzilla." 



Mider T said:


> Wait you have worked there almost 10 years and are just a dishwasher?



I know; it is terrible; I have asked my manager multiple times if he would let me have any position, but he never has, and he will not give a clear answer as to why. My presumption is that I am simply too good at what I do to be replaced (at lest that is what I tell myself, because the alternative reason is too horrible to consider).

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Nov 27, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am not a woman, and I know that I will not be married in the near future, but I have been giving much thought to how I wish for my wedding to be, including the location, food, and music, as well as how the participants enter and the vows themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is my favourite post of yours. I am currently printing it out and plan to pass it out to every male at the library tomorrow to show it's okay to plan your own wedding with specific choices.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 27, 2017)

Zatch said:


> This is my favourite post of yours. I am currently printing it out and plan to pass it out to every male at the library tomorrow to show it's okay to plan your own wedding with specific choices.



I cannot tell if you are being serious or sarcastic, but I do appreciate that you like my post, although I am not certain about you sharing it with people outside of this forum, since I do not wish for strangers to know too much about me.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Nov 27, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I cannot tell if you are being serious or sarcastic, but I do appreciate that you like my post, although I am not certain about you sharing it with people outside of this forum, since I do not wish for strangers to know too much about me.



I really do love the post, so it deeply saddens me not to be able to share it with others.

That being said, @Mider T signed the permission form and said it was fine? Is he not your legal guardian? He said he was...


----------



## mcpon14 (Nov 28, 2017)

As per the titular question, it is because of societal expectations, lol.  Women are expected to go gaga over planning their wedding and the industry seems to be geared towards that, lol.   Here is my theory of how this came about: Advertisers determined this because all of the stuff that goes with wedding things (nice clothe, beautiful cake, food, etc.) are all things associated with women, are all related to domestics, lol, because the advertisers are old-fashioned, lol.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dayscanor (Nov 28, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I have a very clear idea of how I wish for my wedding to be, but I only hope that no one accuses me of being a "groomzilla."



I can already see it.
IT'S THE GROOMZILLA, RUN AWAY!!

Kappa

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 28, 2017)

I almost forgot to mention above that I am not particularly fond of cake, so I do not wish to have a wedding cake at my wedding; instead, I will have a stack of miniature donuts (mainly jelly donuts, my favorite type of donuts) arranged in a pyramid shape, so that any person may take them without needing to cut a cake.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mider T (Nov 28, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I almost forgot to mention above that I am not particularly fond of cake, so I do not wish to have a wedding cake at my wedding; instead, I will have a stack of miniature donuts (mainly jelly donuts, my favorite type of donuts) arranged in a pyramid shape, so that any person may take them without needing to cut a cake.


Kind of selfish.  How about you just don't eat the cake?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 28, 2017)

Mider T said:


> Kind of selfish.  How about you just don't eat the cake?



I could do that, but I wish for my wedding to be unique and distinct, and I believe that one of the people being married should have some level of control over the food that is served at it.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 28, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I could do that, but I wish for my wedding to be unique and distinct, and I believe that one of the people being married should have some level of control over the food that is served at it.


Yeah.  Presumably the wife since her family is paying for it.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 28, 2017)

Mider T said:


> Yeah.  Presumably the wife since her family is paying for it.



If having them pay for it means that I cannot control what happens in the wedding, then I shall pay for it, myself, because I wish for my wedding to be exactly as I wish for it to be.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 28, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> If having them pay for it means that I cannot control what happens in the wedding, then I shall pay for it, myself, because I wish for my wedding to be exactly as I wish for it to be.


Serious question, you seem to want a fancy wedding so how are you going to pay for it?  And you claim to want traditional but the groom paying is highly irregular.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 28, 2017)

Mider T said:


> Serious question, you seem to want a fancy wedding so how are you going to pay for it?  And you claim to want traditional but the groom paying is highly irregular.


going to find a rich woman.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 28, 2017)

Mider T said:


> Serious question, you seem to want a fancy wedding so how are you going to pay for it?  And you claim to want traditional but the groom paying is highly irregular.



When did I say that I wanted a traditional wedding? My dream wedding is definitely not traditional, and I plan to save money whenever possible, most notably by having it performed at my own church and having the restaurant at which I work cater it. However, if I must pay for its expenses to have it exactly as I wish to have it, then that is a sacrifice that I am willing to make.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 28, 2017)

That's all fine and dandy, but the way you described it seems like this wedding will cost a few thousand dollars.  Hope you aren't planning to be married soon because it'll take awhile to save all that.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 28, 2017)

Mider T said:


> That's all fine and dandy, but the way you described it seems like this wedding will cost a few thousand dollars.  Hope you aren't planning to be married soon because it'll take awhile to save all that.



At the moment, I do not have any plans to be married, but I certainly hope that, by the end of next year (2018), I will have made significant progress with both my relationship status and my career path.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Nov 28, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> At the moment, I do not have any plans to be married, but I certainly hope that, by the end of next year (2018), I will have made significant progress with both my relationship status and my career path.



Start working at BestBuy or Apple! Please, DDJ! Being a dishwasher for ten years--it's time for a switch to your beloved profession.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Punished Kiba (Nov 29, 2017)

Because Women are the ones who benefit the most out of wedding (especially in terms of sercurity and income)
So, in a way, it's more of a celebration for the bride (for successfully fleecing their man) than for the groom.


----------



## EJ (Nov 29, 2017)

Djomla said:


> Because real men don't care about that shit.



This is so dumb though. Both parties should care considering the damn cost it takes. Let her try and run a dumbass fairytale wedding that's expensive as hell that would put you in massive debt.


----------



## mcpon14 (Nov 29, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> If having them pay for it means that I cannot control what happens in the wedding, then I shall pay for it, myself, because I wish for my wedding to be exactly as I wish for it to be.



Why not just get married at a quick get-in-get-out and save the family-in-law the money or save yourself your own money?


----------



## Mider T (Nov 29, 2017)

EJ said:


> This is so dumb though. Both parties should care considering the damn cost it takes. Let her try and run a dumbass fairytale wedding that's expensive as hell that would put you in massive debt.


The groom typically doesn't pay, that's the tradeoff.  Stop calling things dumb when you don't understand how they work.


----------



## EJ (Nov 29, 2017)

mcpon14 said:


> Why not just get married at a quick get-in-get-out and save the family-in-law the money or save yourself your own money?



lol, I thought those weren't real but it turns out they are.

People are idiots though and don't understand how expensive a marriage is, and how a groom still pays for certain portions of the marriage itself. The parties, the invitations, and so forth. Take the poster @Mider T above me for an example.


----------



## Zeta42 (Nov 29, 2017)

What I learned from this thread: marriage is pointless if you are a man.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 29, 2017)

Zeta42 said:


> What I learned from this thread: marriage is pointless if you are a man.


I mean you have less sex and waste a fuck tonne of money weddings are for women.


----------



## mcpon14 (Nov 29, 2017)

Zeta42 said:


> What I learned from this thread: marriage is pointless if you are a man.



Marriage is to prove to the woman how much you love her, lol.   It is the Snitch (Harry Potter reference) of brownie points, lol.


----------



## Smoke (Nov 29, 2017)

Hey, DDJ.

If you ever get married, let me know. I'll fly there with some buddies, and we'll do some live Karaoke. Like you, I am quite fond of the Metal genre. My friends and I can play the songs you want, on our instruments, and we'll let you sing. Metallica, Iron Maiden, Megadeth, Ozzy, you name it.

Free

All we ask is for food, drinks, and for you to convince the bride, to convince the maid of honor, to let us gangbang her.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 29, 2017)

Smoke said:


> Hey, DDJ.
> 
> If you ever get married, let me know. I'll fly there with some buddies, and we'll do some live Karaoke. Like you, I am quite fond of the Metal genre. My friends and I can play the songs you want, on our instruments, and we'll let you sing. Metallica, Iron Maiden, Megadeth, Ozzy, you name it.
> 
> ...


can you do any led zepplin


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Nov 29, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> At the moment, I am working an excellent technical support job at a very prestigious company (whose name I shall not reveal), and I may soon be working again at my favorite previous employer, so there currently is no need for me to work at either of those companies.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious? Your offer sounded good, until the final sentence, and there is no way that I would ever allow such a thing to happen; I do hope that my wife will be willing to engage in group sex, but not at our own wedding (that is supposed to be only between the two of us), and certainly not with complete strangers.



Woah, congrats! Happy you made a move with LadyJ and got this new job! Great end to the year.


----------



## Eros (Nov 29, 2017)

The wonderful thing about gay weddings is that two men plan the wedding, so it's always planned by both spouses, and it's usually extra fabulous as a result. It's a real shame, in my opinion, that straight men don't care more about planning their weddings. It's supposed to be one of the best days of your life after all.


----------



## Zeta42 (Nov 30, 2017)

mcpon14 said:


> Marriage is to prove to the woman how much you love her, lol.   It is the Snitch (Harry Potter reference) of brownie points, lol.


And the way to prove it is to spend a metric ton of money on an event she was brainwashed to dream about since she was a kid. No, it's a scam.


----------



## mcpon14 (Nov 30, 2017)

Zeta42 said:


> And the way to prove it is to spend a metric ton of money on an event she was brainwashed to dream about since she was a kid. No, it's a scam.



Uh, if you read the whole thread, you would see that I thought marriage was a scam, lol.  Romanticism was promoted with romantic dime novels and Rousseau's Julie, etc.


----------



## Smoke (Nov 30, 2017)

John Wick said:


> can you do any led zepplin



yeh



DemonDragonJ said:


> Are you serious? Your offer sounded good, until the final sentence, and there is no way that I would ever allow such a thing to happen; I do hope that my wife will be willing to engage in group sex, but not at our own wedding (that is supposed to be only between the two of us), and certainly not with complete strangers.



First part is true.

2nd part was said in jest, but if it happens....it happens. 

And to clarify...

I don't want your wife. She's yours. 

I want the maid of honor. And it won't be at the wedding. It'll be at whatever hotel we stay at, or in the parking lot somewhere.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 30, 2017)

John Wick said:


> can you do any led zepplin



I am very fond of Led Zeppelin, and I would like to have some of their songs played at my wedding; _Heartbreaker_ is my favorite Led Zeppelin song, but it is obviously not appropriate for a wedding, although I do believe that _Good Times, Bad Times_ would work, since I consider that song to be an apt description of my life.



Smoke said:


> I want the maid of honor. And it won't be at the wedding. It'll be at whatever hotel we stay at, or in the parking lot somewhere.



At the moment, since I currently am nowhere close to being married, I have no idea who my bride's maid of honor will be, and she certainly will not be mine to give to anyone, so there is no way that I can arrange for such an occurrence.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Cereza (Dec 6, 2017)

Djomla said:


> Because real men don't care about that shit.



/end thread.

I wouldn't want a man who tries to outshine me in my own wedding, I'd dump his ass.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 10, 2017)

Cereza said:


> I wouldn't want a man who tries to outshine me in my own wedding, I'd dump his ass.



If you do not mind me saying so, that is very arrogant and self-centered; what is wrong with a man wanting to be the focus of a wedding?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Dec 12, 2017)

Here's what you do 

300 hotdogs and buns $150
Individual bags of Doritos $100
Ice cream cake $1000
10 kegs of beer $500
2 bottles of Krupnik $60
Some club kid with songs on his phone $5
Tent rental fee $200
Online officiant $100
Approx ROI $15000 revenue - $2115 expenses = 12885 income.

Now set aside $2000 for divorce which leaves you with $10000 for hookers and blow, and $885 for lotto tickets.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 12, 2017)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Here's what you do
> 
> 300 hotdogs and buns $150
> Individual bags of Doritos $100
> ...



I hope that you are joking, because I will never serve such food at my wedding, nor have it in a tent, nor have anyone less than a professional DJ providing music; it is a _wedding,_ not a fraternity party, and the food, location, and entetrtainment shall reflect that status.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Dec 13, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I hope that you are joking, because I will never serve such food at my wedding, nor have it in a tent, nor have anyone less than a professional DJ providing music; it is a _wedding,_ not a fraternity party, and the food, location, and entetrtainment shall reflect that status.



Ok captain donuts. What's wrong with ice cream cake? You are supposed to eat that shit one year after your wedding. I'd rather eat ice cream cake a year later than a crusty donut .

Also if the club kid charges you $5 he is a professional just saying


----------



## Cereza (Dec 15, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> If you do not mind me saying so, *that is very arrogant and self-centered*; what is wrong with a man wanting to be the focus of a wedding?



*I am aware of that.*



There is nothing wrong with the groom wanting to be the center of attention 
and wanting things to go his way, it is supposed to be a special day for both anyways.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 25, 2017)

Men don't generally dream about having a big wedding, or any wedding for that matter.

Usually men think about having their one true  woman but women usually mess that up and they guys get heartbroken which creates a vicious loop.


----------



## shieldbounce (Dec 26, 2017)

Canute87 said:


> Men don't generally dream about having a big wedding, or any wedding for that matter.
> 
> Usually men think about having their one true  woman but women usually mess that up and they guys get heartbroken which creates a vicious loop.


Perhaps it would be more reasonable on one’s part to have the mindset that there isn’t going to be your one true woman that will come to you, but rather, one should focus on themselves so that you can be your best self.

At least that way, even if she goes away during a relationship, another one would come by sooner or later, and you can enjoy the time that you spend with her for the most part.

Basically, you need to show love to your woman from a position of strength, but it would be wise if you didn’t rely on your woman too much for your needs that need to be fulfilled.

That’s what my father taught me anyways.


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 26, 2017)

Shiba Miyuki said:


> Perhaps it would be more reasonable on one’s part to have the mindset that there isn’t going to be your one true woman that will come to you, but rather, one should focus on themselves so that you can be your best self.
> 
> At least that way, even if she goes away during a relationship, another one would come by sooner or later, and you can enjoy the time that you spend with her for the most part.
> 
> ...



Father is a wise man.  When i see the heartbroken guys/women just attack the opposite for no real reason it's like it's simply unnecessary. And it's usually the result of falling too deep.

Pops told me to never fall in love with a person to the point where you can't imagine life without him.  Serious thing.


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Jan 11, 2018)

Weddings are a waste of money in my opinion. If I ever get married, I do not want some ridiculous ceremony.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 14, 2018)

Dark Wanderer said:


> Weddings are a waste of money in my opinion. If I ever get married, I do not want some ridiculous ceremony.



Yes, I can understand that mentality, but everyone else in my family who has been married has had a wedding, so I wish to have one, as well.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 16, 2018)

I don't think it's a matter of the man not caring as it is more of considered the man is giving the women he loves her special day. It is about her. And, when you are in the moment and watching how she reacts, looks and the way she looks at you. You will begin to understand it all better. It is her day. And, as her husband to be you would want to do whatever it takes and then some to ensure that day will never be forgotten.


----------

